# RCI Timeshares Near Disneyland / Anaheim



## pastpob

Planning a trip to Disneyland in June and there are only two timeshares available during the week we want to go, Peacock Suites and the Dolphin's Cove Resort.  Both are pretty close to Disneyland, which is what we wanted but both have mixed reviews so it's a toss-up for me right now.  

Any help from anyone who has experienced both.  I'll take feedback about each, good or bad, but if we HAD to pick one, which one should we pick?

Not a big deal to have full kitchen, but am looking for clean and enough room to accomodate my wife and 4 small children (two can sleep on a rollaway or even on the floor).

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Kona Lovers

We've stayed at Peacock Suites, and it was basically like staying at an Embassy Suites, meaning it wasn't much more than staying in a hotel, only with kitchen facilities, and it was a bit close for 5 of us.  It's also very close to a freeway and very busy streets.  There was a shuttle to DisneyDuck, though. 

Can't help with Dolphin's Cove, never been there.

Have a great vacation!

Marty


----------



## Luanne

We stayed at Dolphin's Cove a few years back.  No complaints for what we were using it for.  We were basically just using it as a place to stay.  We'd eat breakfast there, then be in the parks all day.  We never used the shuttle provided by the place, we drove instead.


----------



## rwpeterson

We go to Disneyland every year and stay at Dolphin's Cove.  Our family of 6 stays in a 2 bedroom.  The 2nd bedroom has (2) twin beds and the living room is large enough for both the sofa sleeper and a roll away bed.  There is only one full bath which is a bit difficult for us (our kids are teens) but it's workable.  We always eat breakfast and dinner in the condo and the kitchen is small but works well.  They have nice gas grills at the pool.  We also pack a lunch in a cooler and rent a large locker in Disneyland's picnic area, right outside the gate.

We enjoy the pool & hot tub and our kids like the game room.  We've never been asked to attend a sales presentation.

I would recommend a room away from Orangewood Avenue as you'll get some road noise.  When we've stayed further back in the resort, there's no noise.

We haven't stayed at Peacock Suites.  I believe their rooms are smaller, they don't have kitchens and I thought they charged for parking, but I may have that confused with another resort.


----------



## MichaelColey

Another option is the Villas at Disney's Grand Californian.  It's a new DVC property.  Although it's listed in RCI, I haven't heard any reports of deposits/exchanges there yet.  But DVC members should be able to get in, or you could rent through a DVC member.


----------



## KevJan

As an owner at Dolphin's Cove I am biased to that resort. I love it! FYI they also have 2 bedroom units that have 2 bathrooms. We stayed at Peacock Suites before we were owners at Dolphin's Cove and it just didn't feel "homey" like Dolphin's Cove. They also have many activities to participate in if you don't want to spend all your time at Disneyland.


----------



## pastpob

Thanks everyone!  Just booked the Dolohins Cove!   Only a one bedroom but should work out fine!  Thanks again and Happy New Year!


----------



## Kona Lovers

Sounds like the better choice of it and Peacock.

FWIW, we're Shell Vacation Club members, which operate Peacock, and there was not a charge for parking when we were there.  That may have changed or it may just be because it is one of our home resorts.

Have a blast!

Marty


----------



## Icc5

*Dolphin's Cove*



pastpob said:


> Planning a trip to Disneyland in June and there are only two timeshares available during the week we want to go, Peacock Suites and the Dolphin's Cove Resort.  Both are pretty close to Disneyland, which is what we wanted but both have mixed reviews so it's a toss-up for me right now.
> 
> Any help from anyone who has experienced both.  I'll take feedback about each, good or bad, but if we HAD to pick one, which one should we pick?
> 
> Not a big deal to have full kitchen, but am looking for clean and enough room to accomodate my wife and 4 small children (two can sleep on a rollaway or even on the floor).
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Stayed a few times at Dolphin's Cove.  Fine for us.  One time on bonus time we were there for two days in a one bedroom.  Other timew was a week in a two bedroom.  Air conditioning not great and noisy.  When very hot weather they have an ant problem (lots of California does).  Kids loved it and easy acces to Disney.  
Relatives stayed at Peacock several years ago and loved it.  Didn't really tell us much about it because they are from Texas and this was there first trip to Disney.  Usually not much time spent in Unit except to sleep when near Disney and don't forget Univeral as another place to go.    My son still thinks Dolphin had a good breakfast each morning.
Bart


----------



## DeniseM

We like Dolphin's Cove, too.  It's about a mile from Disneyland (walkable) and right on the shuttle route.  It is a re-purposed apartment complex with full size units and full size kitchens.


----------



## DeniseM

MichaelColey said:


> Another option is the Villas at Disney's Grand Californian.  It's a new DVC property.  Although it's listed in RCI, I haven't heard any reports of deposits/exchanges there yet.  But DVC members should be able to get in, or you could rent through a DVC member.



This is a fabulous place, but the DVC point requirements are high, so rentals are really, really high.  Because of the cost, I wouldn't expect it to show up in RCI.  I considered renting from a friend, and even her cost was more than twice as much as the total cost of making an exchange into another resort.


----------



## akyam

DeniseM said:


> This is a fabulous place, but the DVC point requirements are high, so rentals are really, really high.  Because of the cost, I wouldn't expect it to show up in RCI.  I considered renting from a friend, and even her cost was more than twice as much as the total cost of making an exchange into another resort.



Denise, do you happen to know the RCI Resort Id for Grand Californian?  I can't seem to find it on RCI and the Resort Directory is not working for me  

thanks.


----------



## jancpa

I believe the RCI ID # for the Grand Californian is DV10.


----------



## DeniseM

The Grand Californian only has 47 units - there has never been a report of anyone trading in - ever.  If you want to stay there, you will most likely have to rent from an owner.  The DVC points there are very high, and an owner would have to be crazy to deposit them in RCI, when they can rent their unit for big bucks.


----------



## JulieAB

pastpob said:


> Thanks everyone!  Just booked the Dolohins Cove!   Only a one bedroom but should work out fine!  Thanks again and Happy New Year!



We own there.  There are 3 different 1 bedrooms.  A is teeny tiny.  B and C styles are like the 2 bedroom with the 2nd room chopped off.  B has the bathroom outside the master, C has it IN the master.  I'd rec calling to try to get a B or C.  The A might be a miserable squeeze for 6, though still much better than Peacock's 1 bedroom!


----------



## pastpob

JulieAB said:


> We own there.  There are 3 different 1 bedrooms.  A is teeny tiny.  B and C styles are like the 2 bedroom with the 2nd room chopped off.  B has the bathroom outside the master, C has it IN the master.  I'd rec calling to try to get a B or C.  The A might be a miserable squeeze for 6, though still much better than Peacock's 1 bedroom!



Thanks for the heads up...if I cal them, do they actually refer to the rooms as "A", "B", and "C"?  Thanks again!


----------



## JulieAB

pastpob said:


> Thanks for the heads up...if I cal them, do they actually refer to the rooms as "A", "B", and "C"?  Thanks again!



It doesn't really matter.  When I've called to check the style we were booked into, the said "b style" and I double checked, "That's the one with the bathroom outside the master, right?" "Right." 

It's just I'm not sure if you're at the mercy of RCI and what RCI gives you.  Since we own, I book directly with wyndham and they tell me right then what styles they have available and I decide.  Interestingly, we own a 2 bedroom/1 bath, but every time we've stayed, they book us the 2 bed/2 bath without charging an upgrade fee.  And the one time I stayed in a 1 bedroom, all they had was style B left.  Makes me wonder if they "save" the less desirable small 1 bedrooms and 2 bed/1 bath for their RCI deposits?

So you might not be able to switch, but it's certainly worth a try!


----------

